# How to find pay scale???



## jayceew24 (Oct 28, 2017)

Hey everyone,

I'm fairly new to the trade and am currently pretty high on the list for apprenticeship (top 10) at local 100. I have one quick question though, where do I find the pay scale for apprentices at this local? I've looked on their site several times and haven't had any luck. Kind of concerns me because I can easily find it for ever other local I've looked into.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

It's not posted because it's too obvious.

You're paid at a discount from that of a j-man.

The j-man's rate is calculated county by county. Yes, that's how it works.

( Davis-Bacon law (R) -- 1928, IIRC )

Apprentices get the FULL benefit package straight off. (!!!)

Thank DAS.

This crushes the payout for new hires.

Your employer is paying $39 per hour -- then you're receiving $ 18 per hour -- a typical situation.

These numbers are entirely outside the comprehension of new hires.

They don't comprehend that Congress and Sacramento have PRE-SPENT their wages for themselves.


----------



## icdubois (Nov 16, 2013)

Call them and ask. Also a first year is normally 60% of JW scale. So if you know what JW scale you can figure out apprentice scale.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

icdubois said:


> Call them and ask. Also *a first year is normally 60% of JW scale*. So if you know what JW scale you can figure out apprentice scale.


The average I have seen is 40%, but many locals have it even lower to make sure that people join because they want to stick it out, not just for a quick paycheck.

It's often:

1st year 40%
2nd year 50%
3rd year 60%
4th year 70%
5th year 80%

I've never seen a 1st year start at 60%. But every local is different.


----------



## icdubois (Nov 16, 2013)

HackWork said:


> The average I have seen is 40%, but many locals have it even lower to make sure that people join because they want to stick it out, not just for a quick paycheck.
> 
> It's often:
> 
> ...


Yeah maybe ours is higher cause we don't top out at much. I think our JW is $25, also we do 3-5% increases. 

But either way he need to call the hall and ask.


----------



## M.A.R (Jun 10, 2012)

call the hall and ask


----------

